# Who's working in the rain?



## TruegamerSeymour (Nov 19, 2016)

Whos working in the rain? and what are your delivery strategies? mostly how do you withstand it?


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Rain isnt that big of a deal. Get a jacket with a hood and you're good. If I can hold one, I even use an umbrella. I think it makes the customers happy not seeing their packages wet. 

I even throw a few extra plastic bags in case a customer asks me to "leave in safe location," though I haven't had to use one yet.


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

Let's just say I am soaking f'ing wet.... Including my shoes!


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

Opening an umbrella over and over is a pain in the a**... A rain coat? I always feel hot so I am out of it so I'd be in a predicament...Wet socks, hair and getting sick No way you're brave.


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

sillywabbit said:


> Let's just say I am soaking f'ing wet.... Including my shoes!


I'm so sorry man...When I seen the rain after I was done this morning I gave an "Hallelujah" it was extremely unpredictable.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

I deliver in the rain all the time here in Oregon. It is just something that you deal with. I am usually only outside for like 30 seconds at a time so I really don't get that wet unless is a a down pour. I am just used to it I guess.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm just glad it hasn't rained when I've had to walk around forever trying to look for an apt in an obscure location, with no parking by it.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

I picked up two blocks. Thanks to those who didn't want to drive in the rain.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I worked in the rain tonight. san gabriel needs to re-paint all them curb numbers I had to walk to actually see them...I need a mag light


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Curb numbers faded... heh. Talk about first world problems. Those haven't been discovered in Illinois yet.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

There wasnt enough drivers so I ended up getting 10 hours today


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

monkeemama17 said:


> I deliver in the rain all the time here in Oregon. It is just something that you deal with. I am usually only outside for like 30 seconds at a time so I really don't get that wet unless is a a down pour. I am just used to it I guess.


Yeah as a fellow pacific nw driver you and I are use to it but honestly you suck it up and deliver the packages lol, its not rocket science. Love my Cali drivers but come on man just drive


----------



## xsetx (Nov 17, 2016)

So many blocks were available today lol, ive even saw 3 different blocks available at the same time, a 5pm, 5:30pm and 6pm


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Get a Poncho and get to moving. Poncho will keep you dry and shield your phone from water since water screws with touch screens. You know amazon wants that unattended picture


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

getting wait isnt even the issue. Its too hot in tx to wear a poncho or raincoat. Rain here means humidity about to hit the 90s. its the drivers in the rain that i worry about. light drizzle no issue ive done that. But when the heavens open pass i'll stay out home. Texas in the top 10 states with worst drivers and they just get stupider wit the rain.


----------

